
Gates says Tesla Semi will ‘probably never’ work, and he is wrong - shekade
https://electrek.co/2020/09/06/bill-gates-tesla-semi-electric-airplanes-will-never-work-wrong/
======
christmm
what did Gates say about memory?

~~~
Aeronwen
That he never made that quote about memory.

